# Long distance SAS relationship



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey, everyone!

Not sure how many of you are aware of the fact that I was planning a trip to North Dakota to meet Darrin and pangolin (and her husband, Darrin's twin) from this board... Well, I'm here, and I couldn't be happier. I am typing this right now, with Darrin next to me. I am so in love with this man, you have no idea. It's the most amazing feeling in the world.

We'll probably be posting pictures sometime in the next day or so -- not sure if we'll get around to it, tomorrow, if not today, because tomorrow is Darrin and his brother's birthday...

We just wanted to let you know how happy we are, and that even the most shy people can find love. Don't give up hope.

xoxo
Maggi and Darrin (he typed that, )


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

Awwm I'm like super happy for you both and I'm totally looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## Vicky (Jan 14, 2004)

That's wonderful Maggi!  Thank you for sharing that. I'm very happy for you two :squeeze


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

Hi Maggi!

It's good to hear from you! I'm soooo happy for you, and I hope you and the peeps have a great, great time the rest of the week!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds great. I'm happy for you two.


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

Congratulations Maggi :yay


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm so happy for you, Maggi.  Have lots of fun!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Have a great time, ItsMeMaggi and Darrin!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

that's so awesome. I'm so happy for you guys.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm really happy for you Maggi!! :banana I was wondering how that worked out for you, its wonderful that you guys are together now... *sob* *sob* so romantic... 

Well I might be meeting someone from this board soon too :kiss *fingers crossed* :banana but its a secret for now... shhh :b


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Congrats to you both. Love is a very nice feeling.



> We just wanted to let you know how happy we are, and that even the most shy people can find love. Don't give up hope.


Crap, I already did that. **sigh** Oh well. Guess I'll go try to kidnap the neighborhood cats again to keep me company.


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

That is very cool :banana
Darrin is one lucky guy


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

That's great to hear. If we keep this up, we can create our own, independent SAS nation.


----------



## BabyG (Nov 8, 2003)

*cute*

Congratulations, guys! 
Awwwww....SAS love.... 8) always wonderful to hear about.

BabyG


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

Awwww, that's wonderful!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey, guys,

Thanks so much for the nice words. We're very happy together. It's the fact that in a few hours we won't be, that is making me so depressed right now.

I am currently sitting in the library of Darrin's college; it's the first day of classes, and he's in class right now. My flight is at 1:24 or something like that. I am SO upset about it. Life really isn't fair at all.

I have some pictures, but I'm not sure how long it'll take me to post them. I may just be too depressed to do anything, today. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:hug 

Do you still plan on visiting each other?


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Equisgurl said:


> :hug
> 
> Do you still plan on visiting each other?


If things were fair, I'd never have to visit again, because I'd never have to leave.

Thanks for the hugs. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

NYC to North Dakota? That's quite a contrast.


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

Awww...that's great. I'm happy for you two.


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> Equisgurl said:
> 
> 
> > :hug
> ...


are you going to be transferring to his school?
I think it's so great that you two found each other. congrats


----------



## Darrin (Oct 12, 2005)

*Happy in ND*

Hi y'all! This is Darrin. It was such a wonderful week. You have no idea. We did so many fun things. We didn't really do much sight-seeing, but we spent a lot of quality time together.

I don't know if anyone reading this is aware of my school problems I have been posting about Asperger's Disorder, but this last week made me not worry so much about it. It was so nice.

It is not the same by any means, but I hope to get a camera phone soon and we can at least send pics and chat back and forth until our next visit.

Maggi is the wonderfullest girl in the world.

We were both pretty shy and insecure with ourselves. I hope our relationship can foster hope in other shy and insecure people.

I really used to think I was unlovable............as if this were a scientific fact....... and I was on the lower rungs of the evolutionary ladder.

Rest assured: Everyone is lovable, and there is someone for everyone. Really!

Darrin

opcorn


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

It would be nice to transfer to NDSU, but it may require a lot on my part, financially (I am currently paid by my college to go there) and otherwise (my family may end up telling me to never come home, if I leave)...

Darrin is the sweetest, best guy in the whole world. It killed me to leave him, yesterday. I cried more than I ever have, before. I want more than anything to be with him and make him happy, but to do that, I need to be financially secure and have a degree. Sigh.

I hate how money has to influence things so much. Love should conquer all. And I love Darrin with all my heart and soul.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Darrin (Oct 12, 2005)

*hey magpie!*

Thanx Maggi. I am at uni right now in the library because my meeting with NDSU got cancelled. I just read your post. Those are the sweetest words in the world. I love you so much. Things will work out. I just know they will.

Hang in there maggi. I miss and love you so much. :hug :kiss


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

:cry 

I love you, Darrin.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's one pic. Darrin looks absolutely amazingly good in all the pics, but I look pretty bad... Eh.










xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Darrin (Oct 12, 2005)

*You look just lovely in all the pics*

Oh maggi everyone knows ur the adorabler one. lol.

You look lovely.

Love you,

Darrin


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Are you kidding me?! You're SO frickin' hot.

I think I need to post some band pics. If you and Darrell don't mind, that is. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

i don't think i've ever seen a more cuter couple than you two


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Karla said:


> i don't think i've ever seen a more cuter couple than you two


<3

:squeeze

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

itsmemaggi said:


> Karla said:
> 
> 
> > i don't think i've ever seen a more cuter couple than you two
> ...


*sniffles*


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Aw, you guys look adorable... but we will need to see more happy pics


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> Hey, everyone!
> 
> Not sure how many of you are aware of the fact that I was planning a trip to North Dakota to meet Darrin and pangolin (and her husband, Darrin's twin) from this board... Well, I'm here, and I couldn't be happier. I am typing this right now, with Darrin next to me. I am so in love with this man, you have no idea. It's the most amazing feeling in the world.
> 
> ...


Would you forgive me if I said I was sick all over my keyboard when I read this?

Seriously though, it's things like this that make SAS worthwhile. If two people can make a relationship from this forum, then it's worth all the contributions you non-penny pinchers have made :lol


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Another somewhat-okay picture. This one was taken in the car, on Darrin's birthday!!! <3 He's wearing the scarf I sent him for Christmas. Doesn't he look adorable?!










xoxo
Maggi


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, you're right. Sorry. I feel kinda bad creating too many discussion topics... :um 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

especially if it about SAS love!


----------

